# Need a little help



## brs4934 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey fellas. I'm new to the forum and, like most newbies, am looking for a little advice. My mom lives on Alaqua Bayou and I'm coming down next month to do a little fishing. I've got a Jackson Coosa and I'll be looking to get into some reds, specks, whatever, etc... I just like to get pulled on.

Anyway, I've got a little experience fishing down there. I've fished on my own, with a little success, in Lagrange, Basin and Alaqua Bayous but mainly with ultra light gear throwing Top Dogs or DOA's. 

I need some suggestions for fly set up. I'm bringing my Scott 8 wt and TFO 9 wt but need some suggestions on leaders, tippet, etc... I don't know much about what types of that stuff I need. I've fly fished saltwater before but always with a guide so I never paid much attention to the setup. I don't know anything about shock tippets, wire leaders, etc... 

Also, any suggestions for flies or places to launch my kayak would be appreciated.

Thanks so much.

Brad


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

where are you planning to go?


----------



## brs4934 (Jun 20, 2011)

My base will be in Freeport on Alaqua Bayou. I'd like to stay relatively close if the fishing is decent, but wouldn't mind traveling a bit for a decent bite. I'd like to fish that area, but would be willing to go west toward Destin or east toward PCB if necessary.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

well you just might have to go to lake powell. if you go down towards panama you will find the panama city bridge and the lake you go over is lake powell and you can launch your yak from camp helen (make sure you bring your wallet)wich will be on your right on your way to the bridge there and fish that little dock right there with some mullet patterns and shrimp, crab and little clousers you should look for a shop and ask for the best saltwater tippet. also get some wire cause the lake goes into the gulf so spanish,etc will be in there so for them use not alot of wire and a very flashy fly. and that is all i know so good luck! :thumbup:


----------

